# Guan (or Gwan) Dao



## mantis (Apr 28, 2006)

i wonder what is the difference in combat (not in shape, i can see what the difference is) between a guan dao and a pudao (horse cutter).

Does the useage differ between these 2 weapons?

i'll ask in another way, just to be clear. Can I practice pudao forms with a gwan dao or vice versa?

thanks


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 29, 2006)

Isn't the "horse cutter" much smaller than a guan dao?

I didn't think they were interchangeable, but I'm sure with a little modification the forms could be done with either weapon.

7sm


----------



## mantis (Apr 29, 2006)

that's what i thought too
however, when i was looking online to buy a horse cutter i found ones as tall as guan dao's.  i know the ones we have in class have a smaller rod than guan dao!

we're learning the pudao in the new curriculum, i cant wait until i see a horse on the street... they better run as fast as they can


----------



## dmax999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I've done a pu dao form but never a guan dao form.  I don't see any reason why the form I did couldn't be done with a guan dao.  Many times different weapons use many similar techniques with some techniques being different.  Ex. a spear and staff share many similar techniques while a spear has additional ones that a staff does not.

Just from memory though... doesn't a guan dao have a pointed bottom that can be used like a spear while the pu dao doesn't?  That would be one hint to differences of useage.


----------



## mantis (May 4, 2006)

Ah... i have to apologize here
i mixed up a pudao with a horse cutter!

a pudao is as tall as a gwan dao, and it has a blade that is shorter than the blade of a "horse cutter". the horse cutter is called zhang ma dao or zhanmado.

i was about to buy the wrong thing!

knowing that Gwan Dao has nothing to do with a "horse cutter" (zhangmadao).


----------



## 7starmantis (May 5, 2006)

Ah, ok that makes more sense.

7sm


----------



## dmax999 (May 8, 2006)

Thinking about it more...

Wasn't the Guan Dao supposed to be used from on a horse?


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

yep
i think guan dao let's u split a person if  you lay that thing on it.
but the horse cutter (zhan ma dao) is to cut the legs of the horse when you're on your feet


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2006)

I found this and it is the Chen Guan Dao form. Obviously this is not me; I am considerably older and not Chinese. 

Taiji Long Broadsword (Guan) - Chen Style form
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_yzKs-CXrI&mode=related&search=


----------



## mantis (Aug 23, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I found this and it is the Chen Guan Dao form. Obviously this is not me; I am considerably older and not Chinese.
> 
> Taiji Long Broadsword (Guan) - Chen Style form
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_yzKs-CXrI&mode=related&search=


wow that's amazing.  this kids is really in control!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> wow that's amazing. this kids is really in control!!


 
Yup, one heck of a lot more than I had back when I was working with the Guan.

And better yet, I think he's 10 years old. I didn't have that control in my 30s with the Guan


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 7, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's my newbie experience with the weapons interchangeability:  In the the guan dao class I recently started my sifu assigned (what I now know is) a pu dao to many beginning students (like me) instead of the gwan dao. He seemed to be basing his decision primarily on the weight of the weapon -- i.e. using the pu dao as a lightweight gwan dao.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Elizabeth! Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 8, 2006)

Elizabeth said:


> For what it's worth, here's my newbie experience with the weapons interchangeability: In the the guan dao class I recently started my sifu assigned (what I now know is) a pu dao to many beginning students (like me) instead of the gwan dao. He seemed to be basing his decision primarily on the weight of the weapon -- i.e. using the pu dao as a lightweight gwan dao.


 

Cool thanks, and welcome.

I have no idea how heavy the Gwan I was training with weighed, as I have said before it always ended up feeling like it weighed a ton before I was done, but I have not worked with it for a long time. The only thing I can find on weight is that Guan's Guandao weighed between 100 and 200 pounds. I am certain the one I used was not that heavy.

How much does the pu dao weigh?


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!

Regarding the weight of the pu dao: I don't remember what the specifics are -- but my next class is later this morning so I'll check then.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

Elizabeth said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Regarding the weight of the pu dao: I don't remember what the specifics are -- but my next class is later this morning so I'll check then.




Cool. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2006)

Elizabeth said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes!
> 
> Regarding the weight of the pu dao: I don't remember what the specifics are -- but my next class is later this morning so I'll check then.


 

Thanks, I will look for your next post.


----------

